# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC 3D Printer DUPLICATOR 4 found on ebay

## Sideburn

Hi all,

Anyone know much about these CTC "DUPLICATER 4" printers found on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en

They seem to be replicator clones but I am wondering about the electronics/hardware. If it is easy to find parts if something breaks. I can't seem to find much info on them but the price is good and I looked throughout customer feedback and everyone seems satisfied.

I still have my makerbot cupcake cnc that I bought back in 2009 and now I am considering getting up to date with the latest quality/technology but theres so much happening that I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on something right now.

----------


## kingpiinx

Im in the same boat. Hear nothing but good things about Duplicator 4x and usually from people comparing them with Flashforge Creator Dual. I'm still not sure what to go for either. Imakr are pushing me to Flashforge due to the Makerware software etc but Duplicator seems to be better built? Seems to be heavier and I hear they're shippng them now with the "better" MK9" nozzle (that I'm still not sure what that does). I hear the Duplicator 4X comes with full enclosure which helps keep the heat in when using ABS to reduce or stop warping. Not sure if Flashforge has that as I can only see pictures and !"full reviews" don't mention the issues or workarounds that litter all the forums. They seem to concentrate on print quality which is fine, but because this is an emerging technology I feel people are looking for quality and easy access to repairs since 3D printer shops are not everywhere like "Currys" etc.

I like the look and from what I hear both Wanhao and Flashforge seem to have a great community and Wanhao although in China..i think, seems to have a very good after sales support option. They tend to get back to your email within around 2 hours and i hear have shipped replacement parts and free upgrades to people in Australia within 4 days of reporting errors.

----------


## CTC-USA

What would you like to know?

It is a fantastic printer that battles with the Makerbot Replicator 2. 

Our price is much much less. Many of our customers use these machines 24/7 as you can buy 4 for the price of 1 Makerbot.

----------

